# axles



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Has any one heard of cobra axles in Houston I just ordered some hope they are good ive read a lot about them suppose to be right up there with gorilla axles.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I was one of the first to ever run them. Have them on all my bikes. Axles in the Atv world are like the Ford vs Chevy debates. I like them, their customer service cant be beat by anyone. I know those guys well, tell them you know Joey and they will give you the special sauce lol

What kinda bike are they going on?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep just like ford and Chevy. 

Some people like them and some gate them


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I just put two of them on the rear of my 2011 polaris ranger xp 800.They are awesome,and the price is even better.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with the Ford/Chevy comment, but they are good axles and cheaper than other competition. They are local in Houston and those are good guys over there. I had to take a couple to them to have re-booted last weekend and they dropped what they were doing and got me out pretty quick. That means alot to me, considering they could have had me drop them off and make another trip to Houston to pick them up.:cheers:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey hotrod, how do the boots hold up on the cobras? I have a 12 800 ranger with a spring spacer lift and my rear boots don't last.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I run 5 in lifts on my razors and they hold up fine. His boots are car boots, so they are thicker. Now take in mind we dont ride too fast at the mud parks. But we do put many miles on them. If your at the lease or ranch, try spraying some silicone spray every other time you use it. Some of the guys with bigger lifts do that


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Well i got two rear cobras for my 12 ranger. and after 5 miles the right rear would fall out of the diff, I took it out and drive to there shop and he gave me a heavy duty c clip. so far so good, now my back tires are coming apart....... always something.


----------

